
Why philosophers could be the ones to transform your 2020 - diehunde
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20200114-why-philosophers-could-be-the-ones-to-transform-your-2020
======
iamcasen
The 20th century saw the pendulum swing towards an absolute faith in
materialism to cure all ills, and today we are seeing the pendulum start to
return back toward faith in the immaterial: love, thought, spirit, community,
etc.

While material conditions have improved, we are now seeing the consequences of
blind faith in materialism. People are waking up to the truth that material
comforts do not give their life meaning at all, and I think that's a good
thing.

Record suicide rates and opioid addictions are enough to suggest that more and
more people find this new way of life devoid of any meaning, and those of us
still standing are starting to scratch our heads and search for ways we can do
better.

------
yboris
_Effective Altruism_ has changed _my_ life: I'm now giving at least 10% of my
income to _cost-effective_ charities thanks to the ideas behind the movement.

Good books to start with:

 _The Life You Can Save_ \- Peter Singer

 _The Most Good You Can Do_ \- Peter Singer

 _Doing Good Better_ \- William MacAskill

~~~
perceptronas
Interestingly I found the 'opposite' philosophy most helpful to my life.
Objectivism. Never been happier

~~~
yboris
Could you in a sentence or two state what you take "Objectivism" is / means?

